# TPI industrial ceiling fans



## burndy (Jul 15, 2010)

*oops*

First post and I went and put in the wrong thread, sorry :no:


----------



## 76nemo (Aug 13, 2008)

burndy said:


> First post and I went and put in the wrong thread, sorry :no:


 
A "traditional" ceiling box? How much are those there "traditional" ceiling boxes rated for these days Cheif???????:blink:


----------



## gold (Feb 15, 2008)

76nemo said:


> A "traditional" ceiling box? How much are those there "traditional" ceiling boxes rated for these days Cheif???????:blink:


I'm not the chief but for some reason I am thinking those crank out boxes and saddle boxes are both rated for 70 pounds.


----------



## oldtimer (Jun 10, 2010)

gold said:


> I'm not the chief but for some reason I am thinking those crank out boxes and saddle boxes are both rated for 70 pounds.


 I think he meant Chef. He mistook this for a cooking forum.:jester:


----------

